# PowerMac 8600 toujours vivant



## Pomme-man (3 Février 2011)

Salut à tous
Je le croyais mort, et l'image de mon antique 8600 recyclé dans un tas de ferraille en Inde ou aillleurs,  m'attendrissait un peu. VOilà pas que le chef d'entreprise a qui j'ai revendu ma bécane en 2004 m'assure qu'après avoir servi comme serveur dans sa boite, mon PowerMac 8600 acheté 17 000 (francs!) en 1997   fonctionne toujours à merveille en 2011, en servant de RIP à une imprimerie. 14 ans de service sans panne.  (Je me souviens l'avoir quand même boosté à l'époque avec une carte G3 et un max de ram avant sa revente)
La nouvelle est tombée a pic pour boucher un coin a mon collègue qui me jure "Oui mais tu sais, mainteant les PC et les MAC se ressembleu de + en +, bla-bla+ etc" Le PCiste  est resté sans voix, sur le c.. !
Nouvelle insignifiante mais qui fait plaisir dans ce monde de camelote à 2 balles où  la durée de vie varie de 6 à 36 mois (parole texto d'un vendeur de gsm!)
A+


----------



## rizoto (3 Février 2011)

Pareil avec ma râpe a fromage. Transmise sur 3 générations. 

Mais bon, elle a pas fait serveur !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2011)

Ouais.


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2011)

Pomme-man a dit:


> Nouvelle insignifiante



Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche.



Tant que c'est que les mots...


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2011)

De mon côté, cest ma grand mère qui est increvable. Modèle 1929. Mais pour le coup, cest un problème.


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> De mon côté, cest ma grand mère qui est increvable. Modèle 1929. Mais pour le coup, cest un problème.



Je veux pas te décourager mais mon père (modèle 1928) a toutes ses pièces d'origine.
Peu de chances qu'il parte au recyclage tout de suite.
Comme ta grand mère.

Y a pas à dire en c'temps, on faisait du costaud !


----------



## alèm (3 Février 2011)

*de l'intérêt de lire dans quel forum on poste son sujet.*


----------



## da capo (3 Février 2011)

C'est injuste parce que même au mauvais endroit un bon sujet reste un bon sujet.

Comme la rape de rizoto : même mal rangée, elle reste efficace.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Février 2011)

C'est clair qu'ici, c'est déjà mieux 

C'est vrai que le 8600 est une bien belle machine : le mien tourne toujours comme une horloge avec un vieil écran cathodique 22". Il est allumé à peu près une fois / semaine, quand mes kids (nostalgie) veulent profiter des jeux de leur enfance (la saga des Tomb Raider, par ex.)


----------



## Invité (3 Février 2011)

Mes deux Starmax 3000/200 (1996) sont tous les deux vaillants et fonctionnels ! 
Mon Duo 230 (93/94) a un petit problème de batterie (bon, de clavier aussi), mais il fonctionne toujours (presque très bien)
Mon II GS (1986) n'a pas pris une ride !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Mes deux Starmax 3000/200 (1996) sont tous les deux vaillants et fonctionnels !
> Mon Duo 230 (93/94) a un petit problème de batterie (bon, de clavier aussi), mais il fonctionne toujours (presque très bien)
> Mon II GS (1986) n'a pas pris une ride !!!



Mon bouton à fermer les sujets oiseux fonctionne lui aussi toujours très bien malgré son âge avancé  La preuve !


----------

